# What is a road pilot and switch pilot?



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

So like the title says, what is a road pilot and what is a switch pilot? 

Thanks,
Trever


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

They seem to be terms used by British and Australian railroads.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switcher

A road pilot is also a term describing the locomotive 'cow catcher'.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pilot_(locomotive)

Don


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

A road pilot is usually pointed, whereas a switch pilot, also called a footboard pilot, is usually flat across the front and has steps on it. Here's a pic of some different styles of pilots.


----------

